# iMac G3 266 MHz qui ne boote pas



## Seiken (31 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour.

J'ai récupéré un iMac G3 que j'aimerais booster légèrement pour faire tourner Panther dessus. Depuis le début il s'arrête sur l'icône de dossier système manquant lorsqu'on tente de le faire démarrer. Cependant il boote sans problèmes avec un cd d'installation tel que celui d'OS 8.6, 9 ou 10.3, ce qui m'a permis de constater des erreurs incorrigibles sur le disque d'origine puis de le remplacer par un nouveau (80 Go Maxtor) que j'ai partitionné (5 Go/75 Go) pour pouvoir installer un système dessus. J'ai donc installé Mac OS 8.6 pour pouvoir mettre à jour le firmware avant de passer à Panther mais une fois l'installation terminée impossible de redémarrer dessus : toujours la même icône de dossier système introuvable.

J'ai essayé de changer la pile interne, sans résultats.

Ma mère a bien besoin d'un ordinateur pour travailler, s'il y a un superhéros dans le coin il aura droit à sa gratitude éternelle. :love:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Janvier 2006)

Lors de l'installation de OS8, il ne te cause pas de difficultés pour trouver le disque dur ?
Est-ce que lorsque tu enfonce la touche ALT au démarrage, est-ce que le disque Mac OS 8 apparaît ?
Démarre sur le CD d'installation de 8 et essaye de choisir un système pour démarrer.
(Sait-on jamais...)
As-tu un clef USB ?
Je sais qu'on peut démarrer Mac OS 9 sur un clef USB formaté en HFS. J'ai réussis à le faire avec un ibook G3 sans faire de bidouille particulière (Formater la clef, installer avec le Cd sur la clef, et redémarrer lol)
Peut-être devrais tu essayer ?


----------



## Seiken (2 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour ces quelques pistes je vais essayer ça et dès que j'aurais un accès Internet en semaine je fais remonter les résultats.

Je suis cependant assez sceptique vu que la manip' pour choisir le système de démarrage n'a pas fonctionné quand je l'ai essayé via le cd d'install de Panther (je ne sais pas trop où chercher ça sur OS 8)... :hein:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Janvier 2006)

Sur le CD de OS 8, tu dois trouver ça dans le menu pomme, si non sur le Cd d'installation/Système/Tableau de bord/disque de démarrage ou démarrage tout cour, je sais plus trop.

Par contre, je pense que tu devrais pas trop metre le CD de Panther avant d'avoir fait la mise à jour firmware..... 
D'ailleurs, je crains que ce soit ça qui t'ai bloqué sur le démarrage.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

Il te faut OS 9.1 minimum pour sélectionner un disque contenant OSX via le tablea de bord démarrage. Si je me souviens sur ce type de modèle il te faut une partition de max 8Go pour OSX et qu'elle soit la première. Contrôle si ton nouveau disque est en "master".


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il te faut OS 9.1 minimum pour sélectionner un disque contenant OSX via le tablea de bord démarrage. Si je me souviens sur ce type de modèle il te faut une partition de max 8Go pour OSX et qu'elle soit la première. Contrôle si ton nouveau disque est en "master".


Il à créer un partition de 5Go et une autre de 75, il me semblait que les 8 Go, c'était une histoire de taille maximale, pas de taille exacte .... 
Et lui, il veut faire ça dans l'autre sens, je sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs .....
Il veut démarrer OS 8 pour le moment; pas OSX .

Seiken, quand tu installe Mac OS 8, normalement, il est automatiquement sélectionné, pk diable te casse tu la tête à ensuite démarrer avec le CD de Panther pour sélectionner un système ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Il à créer un partition de 5Go et une autre de 75, il me semblait que les 8 Go, c'était une histoire de taille maximale, pas de taille exacte ....


C'est bien ce que j'ai dis (max), mais 5 Go pour panther c'est rikiki, surtout s'il a pas beaucoup de RAM.

sinon :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58042-F


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Janvier 2006)

Il peut toujours installer les grosses applications sur la 75 GO....
Et puis il à dis "Ma mère a bien besoin d'un ordinateur pour travailler..." Ou si tu préfères, si le disque dur de 8 GO n'avais pas été dans un sale état, il ne l'aurais pas changé. 


Tu as mi combien de RAM lors de ton upgrade ?


----------



## Seiken (5 Janvier 2006)

Tout d'abord merci pour votre aide.

Aucun résultat en appuyant sur alt, j'arrive toujours au même écran avec le point d'interrogation sans que l'on ne m'ait rien proposé.

Je vais essayer de sélectionner le disque de démarrage via le cd d'OS 8 quand j'aurais accès à l'iMac (ce week-end). Si j'essaye d'installer OS 8 c'est pour pouvoir faire la mise à jour du firmware avant d'installer OS X, je ne pensais pas que le simple fait de lancer le cd pouvait poser problème. 

S'il faut laisser plus de place pour OS X je repartitionnerais après avoir mis à jour le firmware, il est vrai que je n'ai pas encore rajouté de RAM et que 160 Mo ça va être très juste. A ce propos j'ai lu que certains avaient réussi à mettre 512 Mo de mémoire sur un modèle équivalent, c'est verifié ?

P.S :


> Seiken, quand tu installe Mac OS 8, normalement, il est automatiquement sélectionné, pk diable te casse tu la tête à ensuite démarrer avec le CD de Panther pour sélectionner un système ?



C'est ce que j'avais supposé donc après avoir installé OS 8 je n'ai touché à rien et simplement essayé de démarrer sans cd, c'est seulement après cet échec que j'ai essayé de sélectionner le disque via le cd d'OS X.


----------



## JPTK (5 Janvier 2006)

Seiken a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos j'ai lu que certains avaient réussi à mettre 512 Mo de mémoire sur un modèle équivalent, c'est verifié ?



Complètement


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Janvier 2006)

Seiken a dit:
			
		

> Aucun résultat en appuyant sur alt, j'arrive toujours au même écran avec le point d'interrogation sans que l'on ne m'ait rien proposé.




Tu veut dire que lorsque tu enfonce la touche alt au démarrage, ça fait exactement comme si tu démarrais sans ? Il ne te propose pas de sélectionner un système ?????


----------



## Seiken (6 Janvier 2006)

Exactement.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Janvier 2006)

Tu as bien enfoncé la touche pendant bien longtemps ???????   Et si tu essaye avec le CD d'installation dans le lecteur de CD, t'as au moins l'icône du CD non ?


----------



## Seiken (6 Janvier 2006)

J'essaye ça demain. Je vais aussi tâcher de vérifier que le disque est en master mais vu que je l'ai mis comme l'ancien.


----------



## Seiken (7 Janvier 2006)

Bon je viens d'essayer et non je n'ai rien en appuyant sur alt, l'iMac continue à démarrer comme si de rien n'était jusqu'à arriver sur la fameuse icône "dossier-système-?" puis il boote sur le cd.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Janvier 2006)

Bhonnnnnnnnnnnnnn..... (Smail avec un air penaud)


Regarde sur un autre mac si ton disque dur marche (Si tu en a la possibilité)..... et regarde si avec l'ancien disque dur, l'installation marche encore jusqu'au bout (S'il est pas en trop mauvais état).


----------



## Seiken (7 Janvier 2006)

Malheureusement je n'ai à ma disposition qu'un iBook et un Macintosh II ci, impossible de tester la bootabilité _©2006_ du dd. En dehors de ce problème il a l'air de très bien marcher quand je boote sur cd, d'ailleurs l'outil disque dur ne trouve aucune erreur. 

Je l'ai ouvert et ai sorti le dd pour vérifier cette histoire de master/slave mais en fait je n'ai aucune idée de la façon dont je peux vérifier cela, il me semblait que c'était une question de ports sur la nappe mais il n'y a qu'un seul port pour disque dur (logique).

[Edit]Je vais essayer de le repartitionner demain pour avoir pile poil 8 Go / 72 Go sait-on jamais...


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2006)

Seiken a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement je n'ai à ma disposition qu'un iBook et un Macintosh II ci, impossible de tester la bootabilité _©2006_ du dd. En dehors de ce problème il a l'air de très bien marcher quand je boote sur cd, d'ailleurs l'outil disque dur ne trouve aucune erreur.
> 
> Je l'ai ouvert et ai sorti le dd pour vérifier cette histoire de master/slave mais en fait je n'ai aucune idée de la façon dont je peux vérifier cela, il me semblait que c'était une question de ports sur la nappe mais il n'y a qu'un seul port pour disque dur (logique).
> 
> [Edit]Je vais essayer de le repartitionner demain pour avoir pile poil 8 Go / 72 Go sait-on jamais...




Faut relever les références de ton DD et sur le net via google ou direct via le site du constructeur tu devrais trouver la position des cavaliers adéquat. Il n'y avait pas de schéma sur le dd ?


----------



## Seiken (9 Janvier 2006)

:rose:
 
 


C'était ça. :love: 


Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, j'ai installé Panther et ça tourne lentement mais sûrement, avec un peu de RAM en plus et ma mère sera aux anges.


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2006)

Seiken a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool  
Dommage que la sodim pc 100-133 soit si chère :mouais:


----------



## Seiken (10 Janvier 2006)

Effectivement.

Celle-ci doit correspondre, je suppose, mais elle coûte presque 20 euros de plus que la 512 de mon iBook. 

Bon de toute façon c'est pas moi qui paie. 

Au fait l'iMac est en fait une révision A, sterpin indique qu'on ne peut y mettre que 256 Mo c'est toujours "selon Apple" ou bien ? (Je n'ai pas envie de le flinguer après le temps que je lui ai consacré )


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2006)

Seiken a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement.
> 
> Celle-ci doit correspondre, je suppose, mais elle coûte presque 20 euros de plus que la 512 de mon iBook.
> 
> ...




384 mo pour la revA, mais je comprends pas pourquoi et comment :hein: 
384 = 128 + 256 mo, c'est le seul cas possible, sachant que cet imac devait avoir d'origine une mémoire de 64 mo, je vois pas comment on peut arriver à 384 mo si la 64 mo est soudée et si elle est pas soudée, je vois pas pourquoi on pourrait pas mettre 2 x 256 :hein:


----------

